# SWAP R33 GTR white centre gauges for black!



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi i was wondering if anyone wanted to swap my white r33 gtr nismo gauges for the black ones. Maybe you have a white main clock and want to complete the set!

Cheers farooq


----------

